# My Pretty Rosie Cheeks



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, today a lady was supposed to come out and take a look at Smokey. She was interested in him as an endurance horse, which would be great!! Smokey has everything a horse needs for endurance, and when she said that she liked to compete in endurance races, I couldn't have been happier!

She had called twice in the past week, and I was sure by the way she talked that she was very interested in him and would show up when she said she would be here.

Yesterday, in preparation to the lady coming out, I got Smokey out, brushed him down really good, did a little bit of ground work with him. He had rubbed his butt against the side of the barn and has made huge nasty knots in his tail so while out in the single digit degree weather, I smothered his tail in ice cold conditioner, and brushed out his tail and when I was done it looked amazing! I then braided it up, braided his mane, and put him inside a stall so maybe he would look good when I got him out for the lady to see.

I got up extra early to clean up around the house and around the barn, switch fields between the goats and the horses, and took a couple pictures of Smokey while I waited for the lady to arrive. I was thinking about taking a few 'last minute' pictures with Smokey before she look him away, seeing as I had come to love the Smokey very much. That's when I got the call that she wasn't coming.

Needless to say, I was heartbroken. I had really looked forward to selling Smokey to a good home where he would be used and maybe when I was able to, I would get to see him again in the future at a race. Now, I have to head back to trying to sell him again, and I am scared that another good home like this one wont come around to very soon.

There was a lady that called about him while I was cleaning up around the house, saying that she had been interested in an Arabian cross. She lives over 5 hours away, so I doubt she will drive all this way to take a look at him... But who knows.

On a side note, Rose has been big ham all day, hogging the hay from Smokey and keeping him from going inside to barn to get out of the cold. For being such a sweet mare, she is a real pain to the other horses, haha.

Okay, picture time!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

He is suuuper cute! I wish I was in the position to own a horse right now because if you were somewhat close I migh have to take a drive over and cuddle with him and maybe take him with! lol How much do you know about him?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

aerie said:


> He is suuuper cute! I wish I was in the position to own a horse right now because if you were somewhat close I migh have to take a drive over and cuddle with him and maybe take him with! lol How much do you know about him?


What do you mean "how much do you know about him"?

I have owned him for a while, if thats what you mean.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I mean like do you know anything about what he was used for in the past? What is his history? I know you said you found them on Craigslist and I was just curous if you were told anything about him (or any of the others too) from their previous owner


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

aerie said:


> I mean like do you know anything about what he was used for in the past? What is his history? I know you said you found them on Craigslist and I was just curous if you were told anything about him (or any of the others too) from their previous owner


oh, lol. Well, all four of them were used for trail riding as this guy had three kids and they all went out. He would usually ride Smokey while the other three were rode by the kiddies. That's all I know about Smokey, and that he is a good horsey.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

First of all, I have lost my camera charger so, no pictures of the horsies, sorry. I have looked my whole house over 3 times, and it is still no where to be found! I think it is at my moms house, so hopefully she will find it.

Anyways, I haven't updated in a while, and I can explain. I was staying with my boyfriend for a few days last week and while I was gone my dad took care of the horses. When I got back from there, it has been either snowing or raining, so yet again, no horsey news.

Yesterday, I went down to the barn to check on the horses and feed. Grace, the spotted mare has been losing weight because she is lowest on the totem pole, so I have moved her to a foaling stall so she can be alone, get all the food she wants, and still has plenty of room to lay down. I then turn her out into the goat pen while I let the goats have full run of the yard. My other 2 horses, Smokey and Rose, have another field that they can run in.

Anyways, I went down to see Grace, and she had her entire mane in bunches and clumps and knots. So, then I spent over an hour fixing her mane and then another few minutes on braiding it so maybe it wont get that way again. Why do my horses want to get their mane and tails knotted up all the time? WHY

Well, I went back inside when it got dark after just spending some quality time with the horses, and decided I needed to take my dogs temperature.

Now, I have a tiny toy poodle named Hershey. She is a chocolate fading grey and it my baby. Well, her and my boyfriends dog must have gone behind the couch and done the dirty when I thought she was out of season, because she is ultra prego. I went back and dated everything, and she will be 9 weeks along on the 17th of this month. So, with her being a toy breed, she could pop any day.

Taking a dogs temp when they are getting close to delivery helps to determine when she will have her puppies. Well, I checked her and her temp was 99.4 degrees. When they reach 98 or below, they are ready to have their puppies.

Well, today, I took her temperature and it was 98.4. So for the past uh... 6 hours I have been sitting by her whelping box, waiting for her to go into labor. I went to take her temp. again and it was 100.4. WHAT?! I was so mad.

But, her eyes are dilated so who knows. She may have some puppies in the morning, but I won't know until I see the squirmy babies on the floor, haha. But, I will keep everyone posted on what goes on with that. For now, here are a few pictures of Hershey a few months ago before she was pregnant, and I may have one from a couple days ago. But anyways, enjoy, haha.

Here is Hershey when she was pregnant with her last litter:









Here is the father of the puppies, who is named Plato:









Here is Hershey with her last litter:









"Yum, puppies good!!":


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I found my camera!! So I will be getting pictures soon!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

*Hershey and the puppies*

Well, at 3:30pm on 2/11/2013, Hershey went into labor.









at 5:30, the first puppy was born. A girl. white with black ears and a black spot on her tail. (this is the one my boyfriend is going to keep)









at 8:00, the second puppy was born. A girl, white with black spots. I had to cut the umblical cord on this puppy, because Hershey wanted to have the third pup before she has gotten the second one loose.









at 8:30, the third puppy was born. a male, white with black spots and one 'phantom' spot. This puppy was born dead. After cutting the umblical cord, I loosened everything up in its lungs, and rubbed it vigourusly until he started to whine. He is fine now.









Hershey passed at least 2 placentas, and I am pretty sure I walked in on her eating the third one, but to be sure I am keeping a close eye on her.

She has been eating good, and has been drinking water. She has went outside to pee and poop, and all the puppies have peed and pooped so, so far everything is happy, healthy and doing great!!

Picture time!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww, what cute puppers!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, thank you!!


----------

